# full bodied props



## Chinook203 (Sep 9, 2008)

I wasn't sure how to title this. I'm in the process of throwing some "dummies" together as we've had some people back out on helping with rooms inthe fire department's haunted house. 

I haven't seen this tip mentioned, so wanted to toss it out there. Stuffing clothes is one thing and hard to get some shape to it. I'm talking especially doing ones where you have no pvc to make a frame. 

Last year, I took some of our wet suits (for scuba diving) and stuffed them. They don't take that much stuffing, whether you use newspapers or batting and then you put some clothes on them. They hold their shape very well and aren't trying to seperate at the waste if you go to move them around. You can also take a wire coat hanger, put it in the arms and bend the arms or legs to where you want them. 

For those that don't have wet suits, ask friends to borrow some or stay on the look out at garage sales as I've seen some of the old styles for $5.00.

Anyways, hope this helps someone out. I'm working my butt off this week on stuff and will start posting some pictures of our haunted house. We open this Saturday.

Sandy


----------



## LadyAlthea (Sep 11, 2008)

thats a great idea!


----------

